# Puente H con mosfets Solo canal N (IRF540) y PIC16F877



## fofo almarales (Ago 8, 2012)

Muy buenas noches a todos, estoy tratando de manejar un motor de 7A nominales con el microcontrolador pero nunca había montado mosfets de potencia, solo BJTs TIP41/42. En estos momentos lo estoy montando con Mosfet para aprovechar el espacio sobrante que implica un enorme disipador en el PCB que utilizarian los BJT ademas de la potencia que requiere el propio motor. Hice una prueba primeriza con un circuito sencillo con un 2N3906 de control que dispare el gate de un IRF540 para moverlo en un solo sentido con el micro, obteniendo excelentes resultados (El motor se activa y desactiva desde el micro sin ningun problema y el mosfet ni siquiera se pone tibio). El problema es a la hora de montar el puente H para manejarlo en ambos sentidos, por lo general termino recalentando los transistores sin siquiera mover el motor y en la ultima ocasión, después de varios intentos termine quemandolos.

Mi intención de utilizar 4 mosfet iguales es que no consigo los complementarios IRF9540, ademas de que con BJTs es posible hacer un puente H con 4 transistores NPN unicamente como el TIP41 por ejemplo y 2 transistores de control de base 2N3904. Pense en utilizar 2 reles DPDT para controlar el motor ya que lo he hecho antes pero eso quita en el futuro la posibilidad de regular la velocidad del motor al utilizar PWM.

Anexo diagramas utilizados y circuitos en fisico para cualquier ayuda, en los circuitos adicionalmente se visualizan 4 darlington en linea, estos son para controlar un stepper unipolar que trabaja sin problemas. Los IRF en cuestion serian los que estan agrupados en parejas.

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/4253/p1060127t.jpg

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9036/p1060126tl.jpg

Motor y circuito general
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3296/p1060128y.jpg

Circuito General Proteus (Funciona perfectamente en la simulacion)
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/6442/circuitogeneral.jpg

Circuito Puente H variado (Funciona con Explosions desabilitado)
http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/2653/puenteh.png

Muchisimas gracias de antemano.
*FOFO ALMARALES!*


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 8, 2012)

Lo que parece es que los mosfet de la parte superior del puente H tienen que ir con un voltaje bastante superior para que entren en conduccion tendrias que ponerles un convertidor DC-DC, podrias subir fotos y tu diagrama del que si te funciono?


----------



## fofo almarales (Ago 8, 2012)

Buenas noches amigo y gracias por tu pronta respuesta, el que me funciono es el siguiente



Lo conecte con un resistor de 2.2k a la salida del micro. Ese activo y desactivo el motor desde el microcontrolador sin problemas, no calentaba y el micro trabajaba normal, no se volvia loco ni se activaba la proteccion por baja corriente.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 8, 2012)

La parte alta de los mosfets necesitan un voltaje mayor como te explican.

Necesitas un driver para los mosfets o armarte uno.

Puedes usar el ir2110 para tales fines.

Saludos!


----------



## fofo almarales (Ago 9, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> La parte alta de los mosfets necesitan un voltaje mayor como te explican.
> 
> Necesitas un driver para los mosfets o armarte uno.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta electroconico, ahora mi pregunta es, de utilizar un voltaje mayor para los mosfet (otra fuente de 24V y un 7805 para el micro), no habría problema en la alimentación del motor? digo porque el motor trabaja con 12V, entonces alimentando los drenadores de los mosfet superiores a 24v quiza al motor le esten llegando unos 23V y se recaliente o se queme.

Otra cosa, utilizando el IR2110 veo que al parecer no es necesario un puente H completo, el mismo driver se encarga de la inversion logica (toggle) y solo requiero de 2 mosfet? o me equivoco? Tengo esa dudita.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Ago 9, 2012)

fofo almarales dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta electroconico, ahora mi pregunta es, de utilizar un voltaje mayor para los mosfet (otra fuente de 24V y un 7805 para el micro), no habría problema en la alimentación del motor? digo porque el motor trabaja con 12V, entonces alimentando los drenadores de los mosfet superiores a 24v quiza al motor le esten llegando unos 23V y se recaliente o se queme.
> 
> Otra cosa, utilizando el IR2110 veo que al parecer no es necesario un puente H completo, el mismo driver se encarga de la inversion logica (toggle) y solo requiero de 2 mosfet? o me equivoco? Tengo esa dudita.
> 
> Saludos!



Si tu quieres un puente H es porque necesitas controlar el giro del motor.

Si tu motor solo va en una direccion no es necesario el puente H,con medio puente sería suficiente.

El ir2110 solo se encarga de generar el voltaje de gate para el mosfet de parte alta y darle power al de baja,el control de sus salidas es determinado por el ususario.

Aun trabajando a 12v el circuito se encargara de entregar el voltage de gate para el mosfe alto.

Si trabajas a 24v y tu motor es de 12v no habría problema siempre y cuando controles el pwm a un 50% , es decir que estarias dando 12v y tu motor iria al 100 de sus rpmps.
Lo mejor y mas seguro seria usar alrededor de 12v o maximo 15v para tu motor.

En estos momentos me encuentro diseñando un puente H para un motorcito.

Te puedo ayudar , solo que el proyecto lo voy avanzando en mis tiempos libres que aveces son cortos  jajaj.

Saludos!

Te dejo estas notras sobre motores de CD y su control.


----------



## fofo almarales (Ago 17, 2012)

Buenas tardes electroconico, muy buena la info de motores, y lo mejor, todo de microchip, todo orientado a uCs. 

Lastimosamente por falta de tiempo y por estar limitado en recursos, tuve que entregar el circuito controlado por rele, el motor solo girara en una sola dirección, el requerimiento de ambas direcciones lo queria como un plus para el cliente, a la final no se pudo dar, ademas del espacio que implica adicionar drivers bootstrap a la pcb. Sin embargo el control de potencia por mosfet es un tema que me llama mucho la atencion por la eficiencia que brindan y por la impedancia de entrada, todo ideal para el campo de microcontroladores, por lo que me gustaria dejar este thread abierto hasta que por lo menos ubique una solucion sencilla al control basico con mosfets y la postee


----------



## jesus mogollon (Dic 2, 2016)

buenas,yo uso este circuito porque conseguir driver para semipuente no es facil,asi que uso driver transistorizado que me da muy buen resultado,espero que les sirva,saludos


----------

